# So it Begins.



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Hiya, 

This is my First time blogging. Now I know realistically I won't even start on props until at least January, figure this would be a good place to jot down notes and plans for next Halloween. 

Our theme for 2016 is Monster Mash, Utilizing Classic monsters. 

I am going for Frankenstein; the wife is going to be the Bride of Frankenstein. Of course, the kid will be undecided until the last week. 

The main prop will be the lab including the table.

Would also like to build:
A Monster in the box 
FCG
New gravestones
Vampire Props


----------

